# The Atrocity Exhibit - Grind/Crust/Sludge



## gunho (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently joined this forum and figured I ought to promote my band.

The Atrocity Exhibit - NEW CD & SHIRTS! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We are a foursome based in the town of Northampton in the UK.

We sound like a band called 'Catheter'.

But heavily influenced by Napalm death, Insect warfare, Electric wizard, Eye hate god, Extreme noise terror and Iron Monkey.

We've recently supported Venomous Concept (Napalm death,Brutal truth) and Leng Tch'e and are due to play with Magrudergrind which i personally can't bloody wait for!

Enjoy!


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 23, 2010)

Why don't you just call yourselves EXODUS?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2010)

LOUDONE said:


> Why don't you just call yourselves EXODUS?


 




I don't remember Exodus being that extreme. Regardless, I dig the jams man.


----------



## gunho (Jan 23, 2010)

Hah! I wondered how long an "Atrocity exhibition" related reply would take. Well we were formed way before that album was released and were named after a song by the Joy division.

Edit:

Cheers Infinity!


----------

